

Improve your drip campaigns with Mixpanel and FullContact - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/post/50575153611/improve-your-drip-campaigns-with-mixpanel-and

======
krmmalik
I clicked on the post thinking that mixpanel and fullcontact together would
give me a drip campaign solution?

i take it what is really being said is that the combined analytical data
between the two services provides more useful data for the campaigns?

